# Adding palm oil to WM recipe



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Im using WalMart recipe with lard (from Columbus). I want to add Palm oil to this recipe. Would anyone share the percentage of the addition? This is what I am using now: LARD 57%
COCONUT OIL 76 DEGREE 28%, OLIVE OIL 14.8%. After reading some posts I will try reducing Coconut oil to 15%, but am concerned about loosing the creaminess.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

You can sub it for as much or as little of the lard that you want. Just run the new formula through a lye calculator, though if memory serves me they have the same SAP value.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Is Palm oil the one high in steric? Or is that Palm Kernal oil? Or is that another kind of Palm  I don't use palm to be able to help  Vicki


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I did the same & subbed out same amount palm for lard. Works perfectly. But run thru the calculator. I think there is a small adjustment in the lye.

I was using something like 28% coconut, too, but knocked it back to 15% & the lather is just as good. I'm going to try a batch at 10% like Vicki said. Could kick myself for wasting so much coconut oil all these years!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Jenny what is that Palm called and where do you get it. Anyone know a place to get smaller amounts than at Columbus foods? I want to make a recipe that comes out of the Kelsie molds that I am going to start carrying for soap class, and want to have someplace to purchase it.

Which form of palm has the highest amount of steric in it, anybody know what the percentage is? I know I have see High steric palm and Palm Steric mentioned in lotion recipes...what is that? V


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

This is the one I have used for years & years from Soapers Choice. I don't know the steric % on this exact product but Soap Calc says 5% for Palm & Palm Sterin. 16% for Palm Kernal Oil Flakes, hydrogenated

Palm Oil, Refined, Bleached, Deodorized($1.10 per pound) 50 lb Pail $55.00


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I also asked Tamara about the Palm Oil and she cautioned me to get the one that says "homogenized". And it is shipped during the cooler months because, if I understand it correctly, most Palm oils need to be mixed thoroughly before use because it separates,So if you dont want to melt 50 lbs each time and stir and stir order it in winter because the homogenized is not guaranteed during summer shipping but is in cooler months. Check out Columbus, this where I got this info. Also I think you can get 7lbs of the homogenized.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Why use palm oil anyway. It's not sustainable. I have tweaked my recipe and no longer include it. I will say most folks appreciate the fact I do not use palm oil in any of my products.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

nightskyfarm said:


> Why use palm oil anyway. It's not sustainable. I have tweaked my recipe and no longer include it. I will say most folks appreciate the fact I do not use palm oil in any of my products.


 Why is palm oil not suitable?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

She said "not sustainable" rather than "not suitable." You can get sustainably harvested palm oil, but most of it isn't. The sustainable kind does not come in homogenized, as far as I know, so every time you use it, you would have to melt the entire thing, mix well, and the take out what you need. It has to be poured into whatever container they ship it in, when it is a liquid, and then, as it is cooling off and hardening, different components in the oil settle out at different levels, so if you just scoop what you need off of the top, it will not be balanced and will give you problems, especially as you get further down. The alternative to that would be to melt it all, mix well, and then pour into individual containers in the amount used in your recipe, so you'd only have to go through all that once time.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

OH ! :blush2 What about the homogenized palm, does that requir the same prep?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

No, it doesn't, and that's why people use it.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I guess you all already knew that, sorry :blush


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't be sorry! We all have to learn stuff at some point, right?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I use the organic, sustainable palm from Columbus. I only have to melt the whole big bucket once. Then I mix it to get the stearic mixed in well and separate it into smaller buckets. It is easy to heat the smaller buckets of palm.


----------

